# Seas L14RC/P



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

anyone used these before?

I'm thinking a 0.25cuft + 7" long 5.5 x 0.4" square port, a peerless HDS tweet with a passive XO - 1200 / 1500Hz. They have 27TFFs in at the moment, though they won't go low enough.

Passive XO components: L1 0,6mH, C1 37,5uF, L2 0.75mH, C2 11.7uF. 

Thoughts? I paid nothing for the drivers + boxes, so... 

Bret


----------

